# [SOLVED] New PSU, Slow computer..



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

Ever since i installed my new 750w power supply into my computer, i've seen a slower performance over all, (games have lower FPS, Longer load times, lag on simple things) and I have no idea what could be wrong, I've tried uninstalling and re-installing graphics drivers.

DXDIAG:

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/21/2011, 15:54:21
       Machine name: MALACHI-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer
       System Model: Aspire M3203
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 620 Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3824MB RAM
          Page File: 2528MB used, 5117MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode
  DxDiag Previously: Crashed in system information (stage 4). Re-running DxDiag with "dontskip" command line parameter or choosing not to bypass information gathering when prompted might result in DxDiag successfully obtaining this information

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 5450
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x68F9)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68F9&SUBSYS_E145174B&REV_00
     Display Memory: 2670 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1014 MB
      Shared Memory: 1655 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
         Monitor Id: ACR0083
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1083 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.861.0.0
        DDI Version: 11
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 5/24/2011 20:06:38, 811008 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-2BB9-11CF-C070-4FC1BEC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x68F9
          SubSys ID: 0xE145174B
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem15.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_EvergreenC:8.861.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_68f9
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled
```
The volts are included here:









All i could think of is i hooked it up wrong?, The wierd thing is tho, I re-ran the windows experiance index, and it went up from 4.6 to 4.9.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, Slow computer..*

Your HWMonitor s/s shows the 3.3 volt line well out of spec (low). This could indicate a problem with the power supply, the motherboard, or simply HWMonitor being inaccurate on your board.

You should confirm this reading. Access system BIOS (if possible) and look for a hardware monitor section. Alternatively, if you have, or can get access to a multimeter, use one to check the voltages at the power supply.


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, Slow computer..*

Allright, I went into the bios and got these readings, ( i wrote everything it said down):

CPU Temp: 45C
System temp: 45C
NB temp: 57C

CPU fan speed: 2710rpm
System fan speed: 834 RPM

CPU Core: 1.408V
+1.1v = 1.104V
+3.30V = 3.326V
+5V = 5.086V
+12V = 12.160V
5VSB = 5.086V
VBAT = 3.360V
Smartfan Enabled


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, Slow computer..*

Brand & Model of the 750W PSU?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, Slow computer..*

Alright. Voltages are fine, so we'll chalk that up to HWMonitor not reading the sensor correctly.

The temperatures are within spec, however they seem a bit high for being at idle. Did the cpu cooler get jarred or did you have to remove it when you swapped out the power supply?

Play a resource heavy game or run Prime95 for a few minutes. Keep HWMonitor running in the background. What do the max temps get to?


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, Slow computer..*

CIT 750w Model: 750UB


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, Slow computer..*

my CPU usage seems higher than usual when doing nothing, not sure why, when i installed the PSU the only things i removed were the ones that came from my old PSU, Il try prime95 now.


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, Slow computer..*

All right, ran the prime95 for a few minutes, Heres what i got:










IT said it came up with no errors.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, Slow computer..*

If you are seeing high cpu usage even at idle, then we need to see what apps are running. Spikes of a few percent is normal for any computer but sustained levels are not.

Open Task Manager and look at the Processes tab. Note which processes are using resources and the CPU percentage.

Hmmm . . You are hitting maximum operating temperatures for the 620 (55-71C). Are you using the stock AMD cooler or an aftermarket unit? Reapplication of new thermal compound may be in order.

PS: I have to ask: How long has it been since the dust has been blown out of the fans and heatsinks?


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, Slow computer..*

These are the cables that the new Psu has:










And these are the cable that the new psu is missing










the PC and the PA cable are all on 1 wire, which the new psu doesn't have. I plugged in the old one again and i'm going to test if it fixes the lag problem, from which we can rule that its the psu.


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, Slow computer..*

I put my old one back in, played a game of LOL, because it started lagging after i put new one in, im not sure i see a difference though, what could have happened?, anyway, im taking it back tmoz with my pc and asking them to put it together, any other thoughts as why this is happening?


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, Slow computer..*



gcavan said:


> Hmmm . . You are hitting maximum operating temperatures for the 620 (55-71C). Are you using the stock AMD cooler or an aftermarket unit? Reapplication of new thermal compound may be in order.
> 
> PS: I have to ask: How long has it been since the dust has been blown out of the fans and heatsinks?


I cleaned it our yesterday when i put the new psu in, and im not sure about the cooler


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, Slow computer..*

Good decision on returning it. CIT are very poor quality.
Replace it with a 550W minimum SeaSonic-XFX-Corsaiir (TX-VX-HX-AX).


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, Slow computer..*

Will do, marking it as solved, thank's for the help.


----------

